# Vegetables that don't trigger you?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi all,I'd really appreciate some advice on veggies, cooked or raw (I know raw can be a problem) that you find are OK for you to eat or have been advised are ok. I am a vegetarian and am trying hard to change my (healthy, that's the ironic thing) eating habits to help my IBS. I know cabbage-related veggies are supposed to be bad.Also, if anyone notices that some legumes are better than others, that's of interest to. Just don't know if I can give up my beans....already can't eat dairy, so where is my protein supposed to come from??


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I've recently seen a nutritionist who told me to avoid all raw veg & salads. She said to eat more garlic & onion (to support the immune system but onions can be a bad trigger for some & I have a garlic intolerance!), also carrotts (vitamin A) & cabbage (has healing properties but can be a trigger for some if not cooked well) in soups or stews. The nutritionist also told me to invest in a juicer & have carrott & cabbage juice. I know cabbage is a bad trigger for some but she reckoned that as a juice it's be OK & is well known for anti-inflammatory properties. I've heard of people putting cabbage leaves in their bra's when have soreness from breastfeeding!At present I'm living off home made soups with lots of lentils (these cause me no problem)& carotts. I put the chopped veg into the lentils with water & bring to boil & simmer 30 mins.Then use a food processor to make a thick soup. It's also lovely with some asparagus in.I've been avoiding beans for months as they cause so much discomfort. However, lentils are great. I also make a lentil roast:5oz lentils2 sticks of celery2 carrotts1oz millet (optional but thickens the mix)Seasoning of your choiceChop/food process veg so they're very fine, add to lentils & millet in pan.Add water, bring to boil,season, simmer 30 mins until liquid absorbed.Put into ovenproof dish & bake on medium heat in oven until firm (30-45 mins).


----------

